# Smallest terrestrial frog?



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

What is the smallest terrestrial frog? I know most small frogs like thumbs prefer a bit more of an arboreal setup. So im just wondering are there any really small terrestrial dart frogs? I've seen some azureiventris pictures but wasnt able to tell on their size, are they small frogs?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

retics most likely


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

You could look into tricolor/anthonyi also. They are definitely small. They will climb all over but are not a "true aboreal".


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

im just throwing this out there, not knowing ur expierence level

if its just a question of size then i stick with retics
but if its a question of whats a small size frog to _keep_ then id go with the tricolor


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Flea frog! good luck finding them. lol.










JK. I would have to agree with Hunter, probably retics.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I can't tell if the OP was referring only to Dendrobatidae or frogs in general. If they were referring to frogs in general then the smallest frog in the world (last I checked) is Eleutherodactylus iberia which is only known from Cuba. There are some other cool contenders out there like frogs in the Nobella genus (see PHOTOS: Coin-Size Frog Found -- One of World's Smallest for some pictures). Actually a lot of leaf litter dwellers are surpringly small. 


Ed


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I misread the topic anyway, I thought he was just looking for small frogs, not the smallest.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

I would also have to go with retics.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Would a pair of tricolor enjoy a 20L more than a 20h?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Those are some pretty awesome frogs Ed...


Retics would be a cool frog too...if they werent 200 dollars each!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

As far as Dendrobatids, it would be _Ranitomeya claudiae_...but those aren't available in the hobby. An amazing frog, nonetheless.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> Would a pair of tricolor enjoy a 20L more than a 20h?


They would be fine in either tank. Through my time keeping frogs I've had 2 groups of E. Anthonyi SI's. My first group (4) was kept in a 40 gallon breeder. Those aren't tall tanks and they definitely didn't climb much at all. It had a standard gs background with broms etc. 

My second pair was kept in a 20T (or extra high, whichever you prefer). I had a rock background with lots of ledges and driftwood leading up to them. That pair would regularly come to the top, especially to call. Guess it depends on how you hard scape and also if you have males because they like to call from elevated areas. But you still would have some elevation in a 20L that would give them opportunities to call and climb. Up to you in the end.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I would suggest giving them as much height as possible. My males are always up high calling and the female is always on the ground. Both males like to go as high as possible to call.
J


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

boogsawaste said:


> You could look into tricolor/anthonyi also. They are definitely small. They will climb all over but are not a "true aboreal".


I wouldn't say that tricolors are small. They are on the larger side of the small frogs.

They do spend a good amount of time on the ground though.

As far as darts go, however said retics would be correct, this is as far as what is legally available


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have three types of tricolors, as IME they tend to perfer to climb plants and driftwood. hardley ever see them on the glass or background


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Jason DeSantis said:


> I would suggest giving them as much height as possible. My males are always up high calling and the female is always on the ground. Both males like to go as high as possible to call.
> J


They also like to lay their eggs high up as well


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Jason DeSantis said:


> I would suggest giving them as much height as possible. My males are always up high calling and the female is always on the ground. Both males like to go as high as possible to call.
> J


I believe that my first group was all females actually. Had them for a while and never heard a peep out of them (weird for SI's). That would explain why they didn't climb very much at all. That said I think ideally a 20H would be better than a 20L but both would suffice depending on what sex you had and how you hardscaped it. 




ggazonas said:


> I wouldn't say that tricolors are small. They are on the larger side of the small frogs.
> 
> They do spend a good amount of time on the ground though.
> 
> As far as darts go, however said retics would be correct, this is as far as what is legally available


I guess it depends on your perspective. Compared to the medium/large sized darts like auratus, azureus, terribilis etc they are quite small. But for most people who group them into the "small frog category" and for that area they are on the larger side. 

But regardless they are a good frog that mine have shown to be bold and very outgoing. Especially when calling I could be cleaning the tank and inches from a male who wouldn't care that I was even in there. He would just keep on calling away like mad. They are also fairly easy to find and on the cheap side.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> They also like to lay their eggs high up as well


Yes, they love broad leaves!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

"I guess it depends on your perspective. Compared to the medium/large sized darts like auratus, azureus, terribilis etc they are quite small. But for most people who group them into the "small frog category" and for that area they are on the larger side. "



Thats fair to say


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Hyloxalus azureiventris are quite small too, and pretty terrestrial. They only sleep on high leaves.


----------

